# Best Hotspot/tether App?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I noticed there are tons of hotspot apps on the market just wondering what some of the better ones are (don't mind paying for an app) since Liquid doesn't have tether included in the ROM


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list

wifi tether


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Wireless Tether 2.0.7 has been solid for me.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

The CM7 built-ins are the only thing I use, if I ever do. Which, as I don't pay, I don't that often.

All the best,

-HG


----------

